# all info about roasted suckling pig!



## athena (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I posted a "need to know" thread in another forum about this and got no response. Maybe you guys here can help me out. I'm going to roast a young suckling pig for Easter in Greece this year. I'd like as much info as possible to get me moving in the right direction. Different recipes for stuffed and unstuffed, cooking times and procedures and anything else you can think of.

I've already scoured the net for ideas, but there's a lot of conflicting advice and info out there. I need to narrow it all down and get started. Can you help me out?

Thanks a million!


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

If you are going to be in a rural part of greece then
I would find someone local to spit roast or pit roast
your suckling pig. Although a rotisserie has always
been my favorite, most use an oven these days. I still
use open pits constructed with cinder block and metal
grates. In Greece they probably use marinades of rosemary
lemon, olive oil, parsely, and black pepper. Sometimes for
pig I use Brandy, Onion, Garlic, Oranges or OJ, Salt, and 
avocado leaves. Everything but the avocado leaves is blended
and rubbed on the inside of the carcass. Then crumble the dried 
avocado leaves over the inside of the carcass. Marinate for 24 hours. If you are going to use the oven I suggest rubbing the skin down 
with lard or oil and salt. I don't believe I would stuff it. Start the pig
at a high heat and then lower to around 350. This will help
create an edible crunchy skin. Remember the smaller pigs have
no where near the fat that hogs or large pigs have, so treat
it accordingly. If you are feeding over 10 people you may 
want to go with a larger half pig weighing out dressed at
about 30 to 40 pounds. Any way search pit roasted hogs
and you will come up with a lot of hits, mostly from the southern
states. Enjoy, pork is one of gods greatest gifts.


----------



## athena (Feb 20, 2006)

All right! Now we're talking. I've got to do it in the oven. No time to do the spit/pit thing. But how many kilos do you think I could get away with in a conventional oven. I can get up to a 13 kilo piglet. Is that too large. I don't want to get it and then find out I can't fit it in the pan!

Also, I've read from 10 minutes a lb. to 20 min. a pound it should be cooked. Which is it already? Will just getting a meat therm. do the trick and work up to how much internal temperature? 165 or so?

I don't think I can obtain Avacado leaves. Would there be an alternative? Could you be a bit more specific on that marinade of yours with the brandy? How much of everything? It sounds good.
I also was thinking not to stuff it, as Easter is an outside meal...like a barbeque. Do you think it would be a good idea to also grill goat ribs,too or would the two meats conflict somehow?

Also, what side dishes do you think would compliment the pork? I was thinking of some oven roasted veggies w/garlic potatatoes fresh tomatoes, mushrooms and assorted others. What do you think?

Thanks a million!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

My first thought is: it's not the weight you have to worry about, but the length. Make sure you know the inside dimensions of your oven, so you don't get a pig that's too big to fit.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

In this instance size does definitely matter, but, you can always
quarter your pig and cook each piece on a separate pan. Or 
do the front and back, because length will be the big problem.
I think your size is right. Marinade: 2 cups fresh oj, 1/2 cup brandy,
8 large garlic cloves, 1 sweet onion. Blend all in blender. Apply to 
inside of pig, marinate overnight. I personally use the zest of about
2 or 3 oranges as well. As for cooking time. Let her go for a while.
Your not looking to get the pig just done, you want to slow roast it
like a pork butt. Depending on the oven I would probably want to 
go at least for hours. As for sides, going with what ever is the best
at the time is the way to go. I typically serve room temp or chilled stuff.
Fresh tomatoes, vinaigrette based potato salad, Cucumbers, Gazpacho,
All different kinds of fruit. Ice tea, Aqua de Jamaica, fresh Limeade.
Perhaps a flan for dessert Just make it as simple and fun as you can.
Organize and delegate as much as possible. By the way, I usually pull
most of the meat and served it presented with one ham and the head.
make an orange and vinegar based vinaigrette with a little spice for the
side. Its much easier to get on the table and serve and presents just
as nice. Good luck.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

In this instance size does definitely matter, but, you can always
quarter your pig and cook each piece on a separate pan. Or 
do the front and back, because length will be the big problem.
I think your size is right. Marinade: 2 cups fresh oj, 1/2 cup brandy,
8 large garlic cloves, 1 sweet onion. Blend all in blender. Apply to 
inside of pig, marinate overnight. I personally use the zest of about
2 or 3 oranges as well. As for cooking time. Let her go for a while.
Your not looking to get the pig just done, you want to slow roast it
like a pork butt. Depending on the oven I would probably want to 
go at least for hours. As for sides, going with what ever is the best
at the time is the way to go. I typically serve room temp or chilled stuff.
Fresh tomatoes, vinaigrette based potato salad, Cucumbers, Gazpacho,
All different kinds of fruit. Ice tea, Aqua de Jamaica, fresh Limeade.
Perhaps a flan for dessert Just make it as simple and fun as you can.
Organize and delegate as much as possible. By the way, I usually pull
most of the meat and served it presented with one ham and the head.
make an orange and vinegar based vinaigrette with a little spice for the
side. Its much easier to get on the table and serve and presents just
as nice. Good luck.


----------

